# longhaired litter



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

some (poor) longhaired babies from a recent litter. Never had or seen any before other then the doe (who popped up in a litter last year) so they're still quite novel to me. :lol:





































(apologies for image quality/size)


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you plan on breeding them and working with the longhaired?


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, there can never be enough longhair pics!  I like all of them, but especially that first photo is adorable.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

> Do you plan on breeding them and working with the longhaired?


As of yet i'm not decided. They are poor quality so would require quite a bit of work, as it is i don't think i'd be able to squeeze in another variety without dropping another.


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

I know this is a necrod post, but that first pic is just so adorable i saved a copy!


----------

